# A tool of bookmaker line calculation developed



## corner-stats (Oct 30, 2020)

Corner-stats.com team presents a new tool of our service - *Bookmaker line calculation for upcoming matches.*

At the moment, the line is calculated for goals and corners, respectively, to use this tool, click on the "Сalculate line" button on the match page on the Goals or Corners tabs. Line calculation is the calculation of the odds for the outcome, double chance, handicap and total based on team statistics (average team totals). The line is calculated based on H2H, last or similar matches of teams. In addition, you can customize the selection of team matches using quick filters before calculating the line.

Please note that you can also enter custom data (expected goals/corners of teams) in the line calculation window. Also, for the convenience of our users, we made it possible to adjust the margin, which is different for different bookmakers (by default, the margin is 5.26%).

We hope you find our new tool useful. In the near future, we will use examples to describe in more detail the Line Calculation tool. Follow the announcements!


----------

